# OTA SF Bay Area: Rf30, Rf34, Rf52 ???



## William_K_F (Apr 20, 2002)

Hello,

With the 921 dtv scan in the SF Bay Area, I am getting
these weird channels:

Rf30
Rf34
Rf52

It appears Rf30 is a duplicate of KQED 9 and Rf52 is a duplicate of KICU-36.

I am also getting KTLN as Channel 68 (not 47 as expected). Also 68 comes in analog too when you do a digital scan.

Is this a bug with the 921 or what?

Thanks.

-William


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

William_K_F said:


> Hello,
> 
> With the 921 dtv scan in the SF Bay Area, I am getting
> these weird channels:
> ...


I don't know the answer to your question but I get something similar
in Nashville. When I scan DTV I get an Rfxx channel on some of the
channels which is a duplicate of the correct digital channel. It has
been this way through several software releases. I simply delete all
the Rfxx channels that show up. I suppose it could be a problem with
the station's PSIP, or at least a problem as far as the 921 is concerned.
It's not a big deal since I do get all the channels, just with some "trash"
channel numbers added which I simply delete.


----------



## William_K_F (Apr 20, 2002)

I notice now, the Rfxx is the broadcast number, not their advertised number. i.e. KQED is 9 but broadcast is 30, so it shows up as Rf30 too.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

This is a PSIP problem. Once the stations get their problems ironed out, the correct channel numbers will return. The rfxx channels work when PSIP is wrong and generally remain listed until deleted. The re-directed channel number works on mine when there is a PSIP problem but if I delete the re-directed channel numbers and re-scan or re-add, if PSIP is troubled, then I will get only the rfxx numbers.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

It's definitly the broadcasters, and not the 921, that is the cause of this problem. I have had the same thing happen with my Cleveland OTA's.

In one case I had just the "remapped" listing "043-01 WUAB". At one time that went blank (with a 116 signal). I rescanned and "rf28" appeared. I had to watch rf 28 to see ch 43 for a few days while WUAB worked out their problem. At other times both the remapped and "rf" channels get scanned and both work. I just delete the "rf" listings in the scan for OTA menu.

There is a third related issue I had experienced. On of my locals mapps to their rf channel number insted of their analog channel (WEAO ch 49 mapps as "050-01 and 050-02). They have a second transmitter WNEO on analog 45 that is digital rf 46. On that channel the PSIP does map as 045-01 and 045-02. Go figure!

The broadcasters still have a lot to learn regarding PSIP and digital broadcasting in general.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I see this once in a while in the DC market. I just delete the RFxx channels and they usually don't come back.


----------

